# Asus x800xtpe & ATITool Fan Control



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 10, 2005)

how i can set the atitool fan control for the vga-fan in order that this work better?


----------



## AceFactor (Sep 10, 2005)

You can either set the fan speed to change for the difference in GPU temps, or set the fan to run at a certain speed, or set it to keep the GPU at a chosen temp   

Click on the settings button, use the drop down, and your there   

-Adam


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 10, 2005)

i mean, how i must set the tempe and the velocity of fan?


----------



## AceFactor (Sep 10, 2005)

change the values, and make sure once you hit 75c the fan is atleast at 80%

-Adam


----------



## djsolidsnake86 (Sep 10, 2005)

so i must set  75° - 80% ?
and other values?
there are 8 values to set


----------



## AceFactor (Sep 10, 2005)

Set them to values like these:


----------

